# Nikon D610 vs Sony A7..what image is better?  Just for Fun



## vipgraphx (Jan 12, 2014)

These two images are taken with A nikon D610 and Sony A7, Can you tell which one comes from what camera without looking at image ext? What image is better?

This is just for fun, Both cameras are taking awesome photos. 

Edit: These were both shot in RAW and are just about SOC. There was a little exposure adjustment and highlights. No sharpening was applied other tan defaults.

#1



monkeyA by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

#2



monkeyB by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jan 12, 2014)

Nikon would be monkey b. I'm on my phone so I can't look at exif.!


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 12, 2014)

I voted for Nikon being monkey B. For me I see the brown is more...well...brown. Saturated I guess you could say.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 13, 2014)

These both look almost identical. Neither one appears much better than the other at the size shown. I would say neither is "better" than the other. The second image is ever-so-slightly warmer than the first, but not to a really significant degree.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 13, 2014)

First of all, I thought I was the only one who employed stuffed animals for modeling gigs! Glad to discover I'm not (too) crazy. ;-) 

 I voted for number one being from the nikon. I'm viewing this on my phone screen though so it's pretty tough to tell! How many votes do we have to wait for to hear the answer?!?


----------



## Braineack (Jan 13, 2014)

I suggest you look on a real screen.  If anything Image B has more detail in the black background.

The only difference I really see is that Image B is slightly warmer and the detail in the back drop, but Image A has a tiny little bit more detail on the screws on that tube.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 13, 2014)

I confess that I am baffled as to how one might determine which is which..


----------



## Braineack (Jan 13, 2014)

One of the images has also been corrected for distortion so that's a big giveaway too.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 13, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I suggest you look on a real screen.  If anything Image B has more detail in the black background.  The only difference I really see is that Image B is slightly warmer and the detail in the back drop, but Image A has a tiny little bit more detail on the screws on that tube.



The curses of tiny not so awesome screens and posting before coffee! I was mainly paying attention to the shadows in the face which look slightly lighter (to me) in image one. 
Well, someone gotta get it wrong anyways!! Might as well be me


----------



## Braineack (Jan 13, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Well, someone gotta get it wrong anyways!! Might as well be me



I mean, im just guessing as well...


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 13, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I mean, im just guessing as well...


  It sounds like your got much more of an educated guess though! I can't see distortion correction in either one......

Although. I DO need to learn how to do that since I get a lot of distortion with the wide end of my 18-200 then maybe I would know what it looks like! :giggle:   

Now where is vip to give us the answer?!


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 13, 2014)

I will post the answer at the end of the day in case anyone else would like to give it try.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 13, 2014)

No 2 is Sony

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boomer (Jan 13, 2014)

Just judging off the slight green hue on A compared to B, I would say A is the D610.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jan 13, 2014)

Cant wait to see!


----------



## bribrius (Jan 13, 2014)

i think i like b better, so a must be the Nikon??


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 13, 2014)

Here is the Results, First those that answered correctly I must give props to you. There would be no way I would have been able to guess and it would have only been a 50-50 and not because of the technical aspects in the photos.

A = Sony


B = Nikon


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jan 15, 2014)

I knew it!


----------

